# Hockey Great Signs With XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

16-time NHL All-Star Mark Messier has signed a marketing agreement with XM Satellite Radio to promote XM's nationwide broadcasts of National Hockey League games and XM's exclusive NHL talk radio channel Home Ice.

In addition, XM will sponsor the New York Rangers on-ice ceremony to retire Messier's No. 11 jersey at Madison Square Garden prior to the Rangers vs. Edmonton Oilers game on January 12. The sponsorship is part of a multi-year marketing agreement with the Rangers that makes XM the official satellite radio partner of the team.

"I'm an XM subscriber and a big fan of the service, so I was excited about the prospect of working with the company," Messier said. "XM has the most music choices and the most live sports, and now it has NHL games and a 24-hour hockey talk channel. You can't beat it."

A 16-time NHL All-Star, Messier leaves the game ranked second on the NHL's all-time scoring list with 1,887 points. He is the only player to captain two different franchises - the Rangers and the Oilers - to Stanley Cup championships, winning six in total.

Messier will promote XM in a variety of print, broadcast, online, and in-store marketing campaigns aimed at sports fans. He will make regular appearances on Home Ice (XM Channel 204), including an exclusive, in-depth interview to air in January.

XM will become the exclusive satellite radio home of the NHL beginning with the 2007-2008 season.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

